

If you use Google+, anyone can email you without knowing your gmail address - antichaos
http://gmailblog.blogspot.com.au/2014/01/reach-people-you-know-more-easily.html

======
jfoster
This will be interesting. My initial reaction was that it doesn't reveal your
email address and a Google account is required so there probably won't be much
spam potential, but then I started thinking about all of the suspicious-
looking accounts that have been circling me daily for the past 6 months. At
least they're making it easy to turn it off.

